# How to Report Totally Irrelevant Ads



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2010)

I understand that a few of you have been seeing some really irrelevant ads and as you see them just report them via the feedback form so we can get them blocked.

We are not asking for all smoking and grilling ads although that is hopefully what it will end up being, but things like dating sites, weight loss, etc. are just a little off base in my opinion. I just put in a request to block one called plenty of fish which is an online dating site.

Just to let you know, we are working to let the system know what is acceptable and what is not.. the computer is smart but not as smart as we are so help us out a little if you see something totally off the wall.

I guess the "Welcome to Arkansas" stuff ain't too bad.. they are the "Natural State" after all


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 28, 2010)

I dated a girl who was a little fishy once 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not that there's anything wrong with that.!!


----------

